# Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!



## hausli (8. Juni 2010)

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo an alle Forenmitglieder 
Auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für mein Problem, bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und erhoffe mir dadurch des Rätsels Lösung zu erfahren.

Wir sind umgezogen und haben den Gartenteich vom Vorbesitzer übernommen. Der Teich wurde, durch leer stehen des Hauses, ca. 9 Monate nicht gepflegt, Fische gefüttert usw..
Wir erblickten dann voller Erstaunen, dass sich dort lebene Fische drin befinden. Dieses ist jetzt knapp ein Jahr her. Es waren 18 Stück plus 3 __ Molche. Alles Goldfische und schwarze Fische (sehen auch aus wie Goldfische).
Selbst den harten Winter haben 17 Stück überlebt. Es ist eine neue Teichpumpe inkl. Filter reingekommen, die von 6 Uhr bis 22 Uhr angeschaltet ist.
Vor 10 Wochen reinigten wir den Teich (Alles Wasser raus, Becken geputzt, Pflanzen abgespült) und füllten komplett neues Wasser ein. Danach holten wir uns 2 Schleierschwänze und 2 mir nicht bekannte Fische, aber so ähnlich wie kleine Goldfische.
Vor 5 Wochen sah ein Fisch krank aus. Er war glasig, hatte wenig Reaktionsvermögen und sag ziemlich matschig aus. Mit dem Fisch inkl. Wasserprobe sind wir zum Fischfachladen gefahren. 
Resultat: Fisch hat wohl einen Pilz und beim Wasser stimmen *alle* Werte. Wir bekamen ein Pilzmittel (über 20€) mit, welches wir anwendeten. In den 5 Wochen bis heute sind jetzt drei von den neuen Fischen und 2 Goldfische aus altem Bestand verstorben. 2 Stück sahen angefressen aus und drei waren glasig, hatten keine volle Farbe, leicht fleckig und zeigten keine Reaktion (man konnte ihn streicheln). Nachdem die Nachbarkatze sich bedient hat (diese Woche kommt ein Zaun drum) haben wir noch 12 Stück + die 3 Molche.
Der "Experte" hatte uns noch ein Algenmittel gegeben, was den Fisch aber auch nicht gesund macht und daher möchte ich dort keine Hilfe mehr suchen. Daher hoffe ich, dass hier mir jemand vill. helfen könnten, wie wir unser Problem in den Griff bekommen und das Fische sterben verhindern, denn seit heute ist der nächste große __ Goldfisch am wanken.
Zu fressen bekommen sie einmal am Tag die normalen Sticks oder son buntes Feinfutter.
Ich danke schonmal im voraus. 
gruß
hausli

Anbei noch zwei Fotos vom Teich 
Nachtrag: Ich denke, dass so ca.800 Liter im Teich sind. Es kann aber auch weniger sein, da ich schlecht schätzen kann.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo Hausli (gibt es auch nen richtigen Namen?),

erstmal :willkommen hier im Forum

zu Fischkrankheiten kann ich dir wenig sagen, aber die Experten melden sich sicher noch. Nur soviel. 12 Goldfische + 3 __ Molche sind definitiv zu viel für 800 Liter. Diese Enge kann auch ein Grund für Krankheiten sein. Den "Experten" am Besten gleich in die Tonne treten. Viel Ahnung scheint er nicht zu haben. Wozu ein Algenmittel, wenn Fische krank sind.  Das Algenmittel bitte wieder zurückgeben und Geld zurück verlangen. Und das Pilzmittel einfach so in den Teich schütten ist auch nicht sehr produktiv. Ich würde als Allererstes die kranken Fische von den Anderen isolieren. 

Ich hoffe, sie werden bald wieder gesund.


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

 und :willkommen im Forum!

Jürgen hat soweit ja schon alles geschrieben.
Noch ein kleiner Einwurf: Ich schätze den Teich sogar bedeutend weniger als 800 Liter (habe den Gartenzwerg mal als Größenvergleich für die Länge des "Teiches".).

In dem aktuellen Teich (800 Liter oder weniger) ist einer Fischhaltung eigentlich komplett abzuraten. Das heißt entweder neu bauen und erweitern, oder am besten die Fische abgeben...

Wie du dich auch immer entscheidest, hoffe mit den Fischen geht es wieder bergauf. Bis sich die Fischexperten zu Wort melden solltest du erstmal Jürgens Ratschläge befolgen!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Padis (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo hausli,
ich schließe mich dem Jürgen an, zu viele Fische.
Nun aber meine Frage: Ich sehe quasi 1 Wanne in einem Becken, das Wasser außerhalb der schwarzen Wanne
scheint oben links Fadenalgen zu haben und es sieht auch sehr grün aus.
Der Frosch rechts ist da eine Pumpe angeschlossen welche das grüne Wasser in die Wanne pumpt ?


----------



## Dachfrosch (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Nur aus Interesse: steht die Teichwanne in einer anderen Wanne drinnen?


----------



## Ph1lll (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo Hausli

bin zwar auch kein experte aber abgesehen von dem bereits gesagten dass das Becken nicht wirklich groß genug für Fische ist, solltest du den Filter durchgehend laufen lassen 
der Bio Filter (sofern vorhanden) kann so nicht arbeiten und ohne Bio Filter kein gutes Wasser 
mit deinem Fischbesatz solltest du vielleicht möglichst bald handeln


mfg Philipp


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

hallo hausli

zu wenig wasser für zu wenig fische,--das vorab.
800 l haben extreme temperaturschwankungen und schaden den tieren  und können in folge zu krankheiten führen.
die komplettreinigung hat wahrscheinlich auch  die eventuelle teichbiologie völlig zerstört.

ich würde  erstmal die kranken fische isoliert behandeln.
teich beschatten um große temperaturschwankungen zu reduzieren.
wenn die fische gesund sind  bis auf 4-5 alle abgeben. (obwohl in  den kleinen teich eigentlich garkeine fische gehören....)goldis vermehren sich extrem...
fütterung reduzieren
alternativ einen  größeren teich bauen mit entsprechender tiefe.

keine chemischen keulen, egal welcher art , in den teich kippen!
und dringend sich hier im forum belesen...

mehr fällt mir auf anhieb nicht ein.

ich hoffe, du kannst ein paar fische retten und reagierst im sinne für die tiere.

lb grüße ulla


----------



## hausli (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten und Anregungen. Ich fasse die ganzen Fragen mal in einen Text zusammen. Selbstverständlich wird im Sinne der Fische agiert.
Der Teich besteht sein mehreren Jahren. Der Vorbesitzer hatte keinerlei Probleme mit sterben von Fischen. Selbst wo Monate lang der Teich "verwahrloste" starb kein Fisch.
Das verstutzt mich ein wenig, dass es zu viele Fische sein sollen.
Mit dem erhitzen vom Wasser ist auch seltsam, da es die letzten Wochen nicht sonderlich warm war. Der Sommer ließ ja lange auf sich warten. Es sind noch 3 größere Goldfische, 2 braun - rot - weiß gefleckte und sonst kleine schwarze Fische im Teich.

@Padis: Es sind zwei Pumpen vorhanden. Eine pumpt das Wasser in ein Behälter mit Filter und von diesen läuft das Wasser in eine Art Rinne herunter, wird in den Außenring geleitet und kommt somit wieder an der abgesenkten Öffnung in der Wanne in den Teich. An der zweiten kleinen Pumpe ist der Spränkler (Mitte des Teiches) und der Frosch angeschlossen.
Nach dem großen reinigen sind meines Erachtens nach zu viele Algen im Teich. Die Pflanzen, der Rand der Wanne und der Außenring, wo das Wasser langläuft, sind voll mit grünen Algen. Das Wasser ist auch ein bisschen trüb. Der "Fachmann" vom Fischladen gab uns dagegen Algenvernichter für Teiche. Nur half dieser nichts. 
Wie sister in act sagt, lassen wir jetzt auch den Chemiekram weg. 

@Dachfrosch: Das ist die einzige Wanne. Sie steht in keiner anderen.


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

hallo hausli



> Der Teich besteht sein mehreren Jahren. Der Vorbesitzer hatte keinerlei Probleme mit sterben von Fischen. Selbst wo Monate lang der Teich "verwahrloste" starb kein Fisch.


woher weißt du, ob in den monaten kein fisch starb??ab einer bestimmten menge fällt der eine oder andere verlust nicht auf...

es geht immer eine weile gut..bis der GAU kommt...und er kommt zwangsläufig. vielfach hier im forum nachzulesen und auch ich selbst habe etliche fehler gemacht vor jahren.(zu viele fische in 5000 l>>krankeiten>>fischsterben >>teure medikamente-alle für die katz*>>mittelchen von *Experten*, die alle null nützen und viel geld kosteten usw)

du schreibst es war lange kalt. richtig, aber der april war teils sehr warm. und etwa in der zeit hast du zusätzlich neue fische eingesetzt.waren sie gesund??

und ich nehme auch an, daß der vorherige teichbesitzer nicht gefüttert hat...???


bitte versteh mich richtig: ich kann dir nur sagen was ich vermute und an  (schlechten) erfahrungen gemacht habe sowie in diesem forum gelernt habe. daraus resultieren meine anmerkungen.

gruß ulla


----------



## hausli (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Wären Fische in der Zeit gestorben, hätten wir bestimmt ein paar Überreste gefunden. 
Vor knapp einem Jahr hatten wir gezählt und bis auf einen waren beim großen reinigen noch alle Fische lebendig und gesund. Letzten Sommer sind keine Fische gestorben, aber wie du sagst, kommt der Gau nicht immer sofort.
Die neu eingesetzen Fische sahen gesund aus. Sie waren aus einem Frischwasserbecken vom Fachgeschäft. Nach ein paar Wochen sahen sie wie gesagt nicht mehr gesund aus.
Gefüttert hatten die vorherigen Besitzer ebenfalls Sticks. 
Naja, dann werde ich den Teichbestand reduzieren. Würde die Reduzierung auf 10 Fische reichen? Vorm großen reinigen waren es 21 Stück.
Können die Algen auch ein Grund für die Erkrankung der Fische sein?
gruß
hausli


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo Hausli,

verabschiede Dich erstmal von dem Gedanken, das grünes Wasser schlecht für Fische und klares Wasser gut für Fische ist. Algen machen den Goldis überhaupt nichts.

Und was Du "verwahrlost" nennst,  war für die Fische wahrscheinlich optimal. Wie Ulla bereits schrieb - die Generalreinigung hat die Teichbiologie - soweit vorhanden - völlig vernichtet und war eigentlich das Schlimmste, was ihr machen konntet.

Der Experte, der Euch Algen- und Pilzmittelchen verkauft hat, hat auch die Wasserwerte gemessen? Na, dementsprechend waren die Werte bestimmt super gut. Ob der erkrankte Fisch wirklich einen Pilz hatte, können  wir natürlich jetzt nicht mehr feststellen...

Wenn Du den Fischen wirklich etwas gutes tun willst, dann verschenk sie an Besitzer größerer Teiche oder bau einen richtigen Teich. Denn auch, wenn es Dir nicht in den Kopf will: In die Badewanne gehören gar keine Goldfische.

Ich empfehle Dir mal den in  meiner Signatur verlinkten Lesestoff, vielleicht siehst Du dann etwas klarer.


----------



## Padis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Guten Morgen hausli.

Ich bin zwar nicht der grosse Fischkenner aber manchmal denke ich man, man. 
Kranke Fische von Gesunden isolieren ?  
Wohl eher totkranke __ Rückenschwimmer von infizierten Gesunden.
Mein Tip, besorg Dir einen Maurerkübel, fülle den halb voll mit Wasser aus einem Bach oder Teich in Deiner Nähe und füll diesen auf mit Leitungswasser.
Stelle den Kübel in den Schatten, den Springbrunnen und die Fische darein.
Nun kannst Du Dich um deinen Teich kümmern. Um einen kleinen Filter mit UVC wirst Du nicht rumkommen.
Ein UVC ist nicht nur gegen Algen sonder vor ALLEN DINGEN gegen Keime die Fische gefährden. In der Bucht bekommst Du Alles was Du brauchst.


----------



## Padis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Ich schliesse mich Christine an, die Goldies sind einfache Tiere, welche auch nicht sehr wählerisch sind. Wechsel auch in Deinem Teich das Wasser wie beschrieben, und verschenke bis auf 3, 4 oder 5 Fische den Rest.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*



Padis schrieb:


> ...und verschenke bis auf 3, 4 oder 5 Fische den Rest.



Am Besten er verschenkt alle 
Ich würde in einen 800 Liter Teich gar keinen Fisch mehr setzen (zudem vermehren sie sich).

Entweder alle Fische verschenken, oder entsprechend auf mindestens 3.000 Liter erweitern!


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*



			
				padis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar nicht der grosse Fischkenner aber manchmal denke ich man, man.
> Kranke Fische von Gesunden isolieren ?



@Thomas,
du plädierst also lieber dafür, das kranke und gesunde Fische zusammen bleiben, anstatt sie zu trennen und willst sie alle in einen Maurerkübel tun, wo es vorübergehend noch enger ist.  Das ist doch kontraproduktiv. Und du bist der Meinung ein WW ist ausreichend und alles ist wieder gut?  
Bitte denke nochmal über deine Aussage nach.

@Haufi
In 800 Liter gehören überhaupt keine Fische rein, nicht mal 3,4 oder 5. Zumal ich, wenn ich mir die Fotos ansehe, bezweifle, dass das Becken überhaupt 800 Liter hat. Ich tippe eher so um die 4-500 Liter.


----------



## Padis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

@ Jürgen

das meine ich natürlich nicht. Nur mit dem Unterscheiden ist schlecht, ODER.

Nur denke ich an die Fische, sauberes bzw. frisches Wasser tut ihnen wahrscheinlich erst mal besser.
Wenn es denn 500 L sind sollte man ihm die Entscheidung der Fischhaltung überlassen.
Er macht sich Sorgen und ist bemüht den Tieren zu helfen und 500 L sind für 5 Goldies genug.

Und, die Goldfische die in einem Wasserglas gehalten werden oder in einer Zoohandlung mit weit weniger
Wasser auskommen müssen, haben mehr Rechte ????

Mache mir ja auch keine Sorgen um Deine Pflanzen.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo Thomas,



			
				Padis schrieb:
			
		

> Er macht sich Sorgen und ist bemüht den Tieren zu helfen und 500 L sind für 5 Goldies genug.



Das spricht ihm ja auch keiner ab. Aber schau dir bitte mal die Fotos an. In diesem Becken haben die Fisch kaum Platz, um sich zu bewegen. Goldfische sind ständig unterwegs und brauchen Platz. Ich habe 10 Goldfische auf 3000 Liter und da bin ich m.M.n. schon extrem an der Grenze und muß die Population im Griff haben.



			
				Padis schrieb:
			
		

> Und, die Goldfische die in einem Wasserglas gehalten werden oder in einer Zoohandlung mit weit weniger Wasser auskommen müssen, haben mehr Rechte ????



Das das nicht i.O. ist, da dürften wir uns ja einig sein. Aber man muß es ja nicht nachmachen. 



			
				Padis schrieb:
			
		

> Mache mir ja auch keine Sorgen um Deine Pflanzen.



Den Satz verstehe ich nicht. 

Ich denke ein schön bepflanzter Miniteich ist auch interessant und schön anzusehen.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*



Padis schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterscheiden ist schlecht, ODER.
> .



Was unterscheiden? Zwischem kranken und gesunden Fisch? Natürlich kannst du das unterscheiden!



Padis schrieb:


> Nur denke ich an die Fische, sauberes bzw. frisches Wasser tut ihnen wahrscheinlich erst mal besser.



Wasserwechsel schön und gut, das heißt aber schrittweiße umgewöhnen und sie nicht einfach in anderes Wasser setzen  Das tut ihnen dann nämlich nichtmehr besser!



Padis schrieb:


> .... und 500 L sind für 5 Goldies genug.
> 
> .



Nein, sind es nicht 
Wie es den Fischen dabei geht lässt du scheinbar außer Acht.
Genau solche Aussagen fördern schlechte Fischhaltung in viel zu kleinen Teichen. Denk einfach mal drüber nach. 



Padis schrieb:


> Und, die Goldfische die in einem Wasserglas gehalten werden oder in einer Zoohandlung mit weit weniger
> Wasser auskommen müssen, haben mehr Rechte ????



Wir sind hier in einem Fachforum, wer sich hier anmeldet will es besser machen als in der Zoohandlung beschrieben 
Was denkst du wohl woher solche Probleme entstehen..wenn es bei der Zoohandlung schon anfängt.


----------



## heiko-rech (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo,


Padis schrieb:


> Wenn es denn 500 L sind sollte man ihm die Entscheidung der Fischhaltung überlassen.


IM Prinzip schon, man sollte ihm aber klar machen, was die Konsequenzen sind:
- Gefahr von Krankheiten ist recht hoch
- Die Fische werden ihre normale Größe nicht erreichen
- Probleme mit zuviel Nachwuchs
- Instabile Verhältnisse im Teich 
- usw.


Padis schrieb:


> Er macht sich Sorgen und ist bemüht den Tieren zu helfen und 500 L sind für 5 Goldies genug.


In einem Aquarium sind die 500L in Ordnung. In einem Teich ist es mehr als Problematisch. Da sollte man genau wissen was man tut, ansonsten überleben die Tiere zwar, sind aber nicht artgerecht gehalten.


Padis schrieb:


> Und, die Goldfische die in einem Wasserglas gehalten werden


Soweit ich informiert bin, ist dies in Deutschland schon lange ncht mehr erlaubt. Wers trotzdem macht quält die Tiere.


Padis schrieb:


> oder in einer Zoohandlung mit weit weniger
> Wasser auskommen müssen,


In der Zoohandlung haben die Becken zwar weniger Wasser, aber die Tiere sind dort nur über einen kurzen Zeitraum drin und die Filtertechnik ist entsprechend. 


Padis schrieb:


> haben mehr Rechte ????


Laut Tierschutzgesetz haben alle die gleichen Rechte, nämlich Artgerechte Haltung. Un die ist im teich anders als im Aquarium, wobei ein __ goldfisch ja eigentlich ein Techfisch ist.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Padis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

@ jürgen
Ok, Du hast 3000 L, 10 Goldfische. In Deinem Profil steht Du hättest auch Shubies, __ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge. Gehen wir davon aus Du hättest 2 Shubies und 2 Moderlieschen, die Stichlinge lassen wir mal weg.
Umgerechnet 3,6 Fische auf  500 Liter.
@heiko
Wenn Zitat dann bitte Alles. Ein Gemisch aus Teichwasser und Leitungswasser tut den Fischen wahscheinlich besser, und er könne sich um den eigentlichen Teich kümmern. Das die Fische nicht im Kübel Überwintern sollen ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo Thomas,

erstens geht es nicht um Jürgens Teich und zweitens was sollen dieses beharren auf 500 Liter - Waschschüsseln dieser Größe sind generell für die Fischhaltung völlig ungeeignet. 

Also weiter bitte mit sinnvollen Vorschlägen, die den Fischen des Threaderstellers weiterhelfen.


----------



## heiko-rech (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo,


Padis schrieb:


> Umgerechnet 3,6 Fische auf  500 Liter.


Diese Rechnung ist unsinnig. Sie ist genauso unsinnig wie jegliche Rechnung, wieviel cm Fisch Pro Liter. Man muss schon die Fischart und deren Bedürfnisse berücksichtigen. Desweiteren verhällt sich eine Wassermenge von 500L ganz anders als 3000L. Was Fischhaltung angeht muss man immer den Einzelfall betrachten.


Padis schrieb:


> @heiko
> Wenn Zitat dann bitte Alles. Ein Gemisch aus Teichwasser und Leitungswasser tut den Fischen wahscheinlich besser, und er könne sich um den eigentlichen Teich kümmern. Das die Fische nicht im Kübel Überwintern sollen ist ja wohl klar.


Ich bin auf diesen Punkt nicht eingegangen. Was habe ich deiner Meinung nach also nicht richtig zitiert?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

@Padis,
ich sollte das Profil mal aktualisieren. Die Angaben stimmen nicht mehr. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Bei den 10 Goldis sind 3 Shubies dabei, als 7 Goldies, 3 Schubies. __ Stichlinge hab ich keine mehr. __ Moderlieschen 2. Achja und Sunny, den Sonnenbarsch, der sich um den Nachwuchs "kümmert". Also 230 Liter pro Fisch. Aber ich schrieb ja, ich denke, ich bin extrem an der Grenze damit.


----------



## Padis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Um es mal abzuschließen.
Als erstes verneige ich mich vor Dr.J, Hut ab, da gehört was zu, ehrlich.
Zweitens versuche ich einen Mittelweg zu finden und nicht gleich zu schreiben "Es hat keinen Sinn"

Nochmal Danke an Jürgen


----------



## hausli (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Ich habe nochmal geschaut. Wir haben sogar ein UV Filter. Zum Thema Sonnenschutz: Die Sonne scheint nie direkt auf den Teich. Ca. eine gute Stunde scheint sie auf ein Drittel des Teiches. Danach verdecken Hecken usw. den Teich und schützen ihn so vor Sonnenstrahlen.
Wir haben uns jetzt zu folgenden entschlossen:
1. Chemiekram weg
2. Nicht mehr soviel Futter (war vill. bis dato ein wenig zu gut gemeint)
3. Bestand wird bis auf 5 Stück + __ Molche reduziert. Die "schönen" Goldfische werden behalten und weggegeben werden die schwarzen, namentlich nicht bekannten Fische

Sowie einer schwächelt oder Symthome aufweißt, werden die restlichen ebenfalls verschenkt. Das hätte dann kein Sinn mehr. Ich habe nochmal in Erfahrung gebracht, dass der alte Besitzer knapp 30 Goldfische gehalten hat (rund 3 Jahre lang). Von 30 auf 5 erscheint mir eine akzeptable Reduzierung zu sein. Da scheint die Katze doch mehr als gedacht gefressen zu haben. Naja, dafür kommt diese Woche noch ein Zaun drum.
Kranke Fische sind der Zeit nicht mehr vorhanden. Wirklich schade finde ich es, dass der Fischexperte nur an sein Profit gedacht hat und uns nicht davon abgeraten hat, noch mehr Fische für das kleinen Becken zu kaufen. Wo wir den kranken Fisch ihm zeigten, gab er uns folgende Instruktionen: 
1. Fisch isolieren in einen Eimer
2. Ins Haus stellen, damit das Wasser mindestens 18° erreicht
3. Das Pilzmittel hinzugeben
Ob das wirklich so gut für einen Fisch ist. Nachdem wir ihn zurück im Teich gesetzt haben, verstarb er drei Tage später.
Dann erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe von allen Nutzern. Das Anfänger sich auch nicht vorher informieren können , aber wie gesagt, ganz aufgeben möchten wir den Teich noch nicht. Es wird sich zeigen, wie die Fische sich verhalten.


----------



## Teichfisch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

hallo,

Ich bin auch hier etwa erst 3 Wochen und habe naturlich nicht mal annährend so vile Ahnung wie die anderen hier, aber wenn du sagtest  die nachbern haben eine Katze würde ich mich garnicht wundern denn bei mir sind auch einige Fische durch die Katze abhanden gekommen.Also einfach mal einen Zauen machen oder was andres. Hauptsache keine Katze.
Ahso und noch etwas ich würde niemals an deiner Stelle oder sont jemanden empfehlen diese Algen Chemie anzuwenden denn ein Teich ist Natur und nicht Chemie.

Aber wegen den Pilz weis ich auch nichts.

Hoffe habe dier etwas geholfen.


MFG

TeichFisch


----------



## hausli (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*



Teichfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin auch hier etwa erst 3 Wochen..... Hauptsache keine Katze.



Das schrieb ich einen Beitrag über dir bereits, dass diese Woche ein Zaun um den Teich kommt. 
Wenn Fische verschwinden, liegt es natürlich auf der Hand, dass die Katze der Dieb ist. Mir ging es ja auch um die kranken Fische, bei denen nicht klar ist, welches Problem besteht, aber trotzdem danke.
gruß
hausli


----------



## Ph1lll (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo

dass mit dem "Fischexperten" ist wirklich schade hab auch ne menge schlechter Erfahrungen aufzuweisen (schon weit über 1000 Euros in den Sand gesetzt) 
es müsste eine Bewertungsplattform für Fachhändler geben oder gibt es soetwas vielleicht schon und ich war nur zu blöde es zu finden


mfG Philipp


----------



## weisserhai (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo 
Du hast im ersten Beitrag geschrieben das du 2 Schleierschwänze und 2 mir nicht bekannte Fische, aber so ähnlich wie kleine Goldfische eingesetzt hast. 
Kann es sein das es Goldorfen waren ? 
Ich persönlich habe meine 6 Goldorfen entfernt weil sie mir die Goldfische und kois angefressen hatten an mehreren Stellen weißen Pilz ) und teilweise tot gebissen haben und ich und alle Fischexperten wussten kein rat ausser mein neuer Koihändler der meinte Goldorfen sind räuber die fressen alles . Ich sollte sie raus nehmen und siehe da ich hatte keine toten oder angepilzte Fische mehr drin . 
Entweder war es zufall oder es ist was wahres dran an den Goldorfen, vielleicht hilft es Dir ja


----------



## baddie (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*



hausli schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich einen Beitrag über dir bereits, dass diese Woche ein Zaun um den Teich kommt.
> 
> gruß
> hausli



dann vergiss aber nicht auch nen Deckel auf den Zaun zu machen. 
Mein Zaun um den teich herum ist 1,8m. Für meine Kinder reicht das als Schutz  aber meine 3 Katzen lachen darüber . 

Wenn Katzenschutz dann irgendwie elektrisch oder aber rundherum ganz nah am Ufer einen flachen Zaun so das sie sich nicht am Ufer auf die Lauer legen können bzw. nicht am Ufer stehen /liegen können. 

Was Teichgrösse und Fischbesatz betrifft: Ich würde alle abgeben und nur die __ Molche behalten. Was Du da als Fischteich hast dient bei mir als Pflanzenfilter und beherbergt ein paar Wasserschnecken aber ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen in diese paar Liter Wasser auch nur einen Fisch zu setzen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## hausli (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Ein kleiner Zaun reicht, da er direkt um den Teich gesetzt wird. Die Katze könnte höchstens drüberspringen, was aber zwangsläufig eine Katzensprung in den Teich mit sich ziehen würde.
@weisserhai: Ich habe mir gerade mal Bilder angeschaut von Goldorfen und diese habe ich definitiv nicht im Teich. Leider finde ich nicht herraus um welche Fische es sich handelt. Zwei unbekannte Fischsorten befinden sich im Teich. Jeweils noch einer. Vill. auch ein "Allesfresser"? Bei dem Experten würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn er uns solche Fische verkauft hat. Hauptsache die Kasse klingelt.


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo hausli,
die dunklen "goldfischähnlichen" Fische können a) junge Goldfische sein, da sich die Farbe erst nach 3-4 Jahren zeigt oder b) Bitterlinge sein.


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich ist ein angehendes Massengrab - ratlos!*

Hallo hausli



> . Chemiekram weg
> 2. Nicht mehr soviel Futter (war vill. bis dato ein wenig zu gut gemeint)
> 3. Bestand wird bis auf 5 Stück + __ Molche reduziert. Die "schönen" Goldfische werden behalten und weggegeben werden die schwarzen, namentlich nicht bekannten Fische



das ist mal eine gute entscheidung und guter anfang.
und ich vermute, daß du dir das mit der teichvergrößerung noch überlegst um  den fischen und anderem getier zu einem  guten platz zu verhelfen.
viele hier haben klein angefangen und  viele fehler gemacht.letztendlich kommt es darauf an was man daraus  für schlüsse zieht und handelt. im interesse der tiere und im eigenen, denn man will freude am teich haben und nicht  ärger, kosten und kranke/tote tiere...

betreffs der katzen wurde schon der tipp abgegeben einen kleineren zaun direkt so am teich anzubringen, daß sie beim sprung drin landen würde. strom  lehne ich selbst ab , schon gar wenn kinder da sind.

viel erfolg und weiter so

gruß ulla


----------

